# Self Published Titles



## Quillstine (Nov 12, 2013)

A question for all you seasoned readers/writers.

My friend and I have a very impromptu book club. We use the term loosely as it is just the two of us...and we live in different countries now. Still it works, so no judging!

Currently we are on the hunt for some good self published, less main stream fantasy and or steam punk titles. We are not afraid of YA novels, and by that I mean we relish them!, horror, dark fantasy you basically name it we'll read it. Only restrictions, no zombies!

Suggestions........


----------



## C Hollis (Nov 12, 2013)

Lindsay Buroker is the first name that comes to mind when it comes to Indie Steampunk.  Her first book Emperors Edge is a freebie.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Nov 12, 2013)

The best indie book I've read is by an author that sometimes frequents this site - Critical Failures by Robert Bevan.


----------



## buyjupiter (Nov 12, 2013)

Shelley Adina's Magnificent Device series is excellent. It's steampunk, with a teenage MC, so it does read a little YA. But other than that I've enjoyed it.


----------



## Quillstine (Nov 12, 2013)

Thank you all so much, that gives me some great places to start fishing. I appreciate it


----------



## GeekDavid (Nov 12, 2013)

If you consider superhero stories to be fantasy, try _Wearing the Cape_ and its sequels by Marion Harmon.


----------



## robertbevan (Nov 17, 2013)

BWFoster78 said:


> The best indie book I've read is by an author that sometimes frequents this site - Critical Failures by Robert Bevan.



Thanks, BWFoster78! You know there's a sequel out now. 

If my work is too vulgar for your tastes (it's certainly not for everyone), I'd recommend the Doomsayer Series by Steve Wetherell. Unlike my books, it's comic fantasy that you'd let your kids read. The first book is called The Last Volunteer.


----------



## buyjupiter (Nov 24, 2013)

I found _Jenny Pox_ by J.L. Bryan for free on Amazon. I'm about a quarter of the way through it and for a free book on Amazon? The writing is amazingly well done, the characters seem pretty fleshed out, and the story is good. There are problems, (i.e. it's a little of a slow start and jumps years quite frequently at the beginning) but considering what else I've been trying? This is a great book. I gather that this is the first book in a trilogy.

It's YA paranormal/supernatural about a teen girl who cannot touch anyone for fear of giving them a form of plague. It turns out there might be other people in the same town with similar issues (one boy can't touch anyone without healing their aches/pains). It deals with loneliness and the pain of being the outcast in high school.


----------



## Quillstine (Nov 24, 2013)

I think to begin with we are going to try Everflame by Dylan Peters. It could be terrible but I figured at some point you just need to pick one and start! I really want to use self published titles for a while....so this seems as good a title to dive into as any.

All in all it's very exciting...For all my years buried deep in a page, lost in bookshelf or behind the registrar at a book shop; this is my first book club. Have to say I am really looking forward to it....even if there is 2 members and we are in different countries!


----------



## BWFoster78 (Nov 27, 2013)

robertbevan said:


> Thanks, BWFoster78! You know there's a sequel out now.



I did not know that.  I'll have to pick it up.  Thanks!

EDIT: Even better, added to my Wish List so my wife can buy it for me for Christmas.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Nov 27, 2013)

GeekDavid said:


> If you consider superhero stories to be fantasy, try _Wearing the Cape_ and its sequels by Marion Harmon.



She has what I assume is a prequel available for free at B&N.  I downloaded it.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Nov 27, 2013)

Confessions of a D-List Supervillain by Jim Bernheimer might be up your alley. A witty, fast-paced book that I really enjoyed, as did several people who I've since recommended it to.


----------



## GeekDavid (Nov 28, 2013)

I think this one is self-pub... and I found it very entertaining. Amazon.com: The Riddler's Gift: First Tale of the Lifesong (The Tale of the Lifesong) eBook: Greg Hamerton: Kindle Store


----------



## GeekDavid (Nov 28, 2013)

BWFoster78 said:


> She has what I assume is a prequel available for free at B&N.  I downloaded it.



Marion is a man. Like Marion Morrison, aka John Wayne. And if you mean Omega Night, it fits between the second and third books, I believe.


----------



## Dawn Marshallsay (Nov 30, 2013)

If you're into goblins, gingerbread cities, eight-stemmed mushrooms and teenage heroines, I've just started a young adult fantasy series that encompasses all of those:

*Gluttony*
*(The Spider Mushroom Quest, Book One)*

*Dawn Marshallsay*



_*I may be in search of my destiny, but I don’t believe anyone can foresee it. 
It’s up to me how I reach it, and who helps me along the way*_
*(Ivy Slaughter)*​
Ivy’s goblin family has always treated her as a slave because she’s half-human, but now they’re sending her into the world of men to collect the stems of a mushroom that can change her into a full-blooded goblin. The closer Ivy gets to the prize, the closer she gets to losing the one thing she can call her own: her humanity.

_*Seven stems, seven sins and one deadly prize …*_​
While the eighth stem still holds up the Spider Mushroom like any other mushroom in the forest, the other stems must be earned by helping seven individuals overcome the seven deadly sins. With the help of a human outlaw whom she saves from drowning, Ivy sets off to earn the first stem from a wizard whose gluttony is causing his city to starve.

*Let the journey begin …*​


----------



## Dawn Marshallsay (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi Quillstine, not wishing to self-plug, but stumbled across your hunt for self-published YA and wondered if my new fantasy series might appeal:

*Gluttony*
*(The Spider Mushroom Quest, Book One)*

*Dawn Marshallsay*



_*I may be in search of my destiny, but I don’t believe anyone can foresee it. 
It’s up to me how I reach it, and who helps me along the way*_
*(Ivy Slaughter)*​
Ivy’s goblin family has always treated her as a slave because she’s half-human, but now they’re sending her into the world of men to collect the stems of a mushroom that can change her into a full-blooded goblin. The closer Ivy gets to the prize, the closer she gets to losing the one thing she can call her own: her humanity.

_*Seven stems, seven sins and one deadly prize …*_​
While the eighth stem still holds up the Spider Mushroom like any other mushroom in the forest, the other stems must be earned by helping seven individuals overcome the seven deadly sins. With the help of a human outlaw whom she saves from drowning, Ivy sets off to earn the first stem from a wizard whose gluttony is causing his city to starve.


----------



## Quillstine (Dec 1, 2013)

Keep them coming guys....we read a lot so the more suggestions the better! Thank you all for what has been contributed so far.


----------



## GeekDavid (Dec 1, 2013)

If you don't wanna spend a lot of money, and if you have a Kindle (or device with the Kindle app on it), keep an eye on Kindle Nation Daily.

They have lists of books offered free or at $0.99, and the vast majority of those are self-published titles. It's broken down by genre so you can easily get a list of only fantasy books, or only science fiction, or whatever else you're hankering for.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Dec 2, 2013)

GeekDavid said:


> Marion is a man. Like Marion Morrison, aka John Wayne. And if you mean Omega Night, it fits between the second and third books, I believe.



Noted on the gender.

The novelette is called _Wearing the Cape The Beginning_.  It's Astra's origin story.

Overall, I like the superhero genre, and, though it's hard to tell after a single novelette, I'd put this author as better than the one who wrote _Playing for Keeps _but not quite as good as _Confessions of a D-List Supervillian_.  I'll definitely be checking out more of his work.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Dec 2, 2013)

buyjupiter said:


> I found _Jenny Pox_ by J.L. Bryan for free on Amazon. I'm about a quarter of the way through it and for a free book on Amazon? The writing is amazingly well done, the characters seem pretty fleshed out, and the story is good. There are problems, (i.e. it's a little of a slow start and jumps years quite frequently at the beginning) but considering what else I've been trying? This is a great book. I gather that this is the first book in a trilogy.
> 
> It's YA paranormal/supernatural about a teen girl who cannot touch anyone for fear of giving them a form of plague. It turns out there might be other people in the same town with similar issues (one boy can't touch anyone without healing their aches/pains). It deals with loneliness and the pain of being the outcast in high school.



Buyjupiter,

Thanks for the recommendation.

I finished this novel this weekend, and I'm torn.  On one hand, the writing is pretty good as it kept me engaged through the entire book.  On the other hand, the story seemed mixed up.  Most of it was standard YA supernatural romance with a little darkness/grittiness thrown in.  Then the ending went straight, over the top, dark.

I was willing to chalk not liking it all that much it just not being my thing, but, the more I think about it, the more issues I have with the plotting.  

Still, definitely worth the time, and, as a free book, can't beat the value.  I'm glad I read it because I think it helped keep me from making a mistake with my WIP.


----------



## GeekDavid (Dec 2, 2013)

BWFoster78 said:


> Noted on the gender.
> 
> The novelette is called _Wearing the Cape The Beginning_.  It's Astra's origin story.
> 
> Overall, I like the superhero genre, and, though it's hard to tell after a single novelette, I'd put this author as better than the one who wrote _Playing for Keeps _but not quite as good as _Confessions of a D-List Supervillian_.  I'll definitely be checking out more of his work.



Okay, I believe that's actually the first few chapters of _Wearing The Cape_, released separately.

I've corresponded with Marion, he's a nice guy. When I found errors in the copy I reviewed, he wanted to know where they were so he could fix them. I'm happy to report he did.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Dec 2, 2013)

GeekDavid said:


> Okay, I believe that's actually the first few chapters of _Wearing The Cape_, released separately.



That actually makes a lot of sense...

Again, thanks for the recommendation.  If you liked this and haven't read Confessions (TWErvin linked to it), I'd put it high on your to-read list.  So far, it's my favorite book I've read in 2013, and that includes titles by Sanderson and Weeks.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Dec 3, 2013)

GeekDavid said:


> Okay, I believe that's actually the first few chapters of _Wearing The Cape_, released separately.
> 
> I've corresponded with Marion, he's a nice guy. When I found errors in the copy I reviewed, he wanted to know where they were so he could fix them. I'm happy to report he did.



Ok, I was prepared to buy this book.  Then, I saw the price.  $7.99.

I admit I'm cheap, but I'm only willing to pay in that range for my favorite authors.  Even though I kinda liked the extended sample that was available for free download, I'm not going to be buying the novel.


----------



## TrustMeImRudy (Dec 10, 2013)

It isnt Self-published I think, but it is certainly not very well known and is my favorite book. 

Bridge of Birds by Barry Hughart.
The only place that I think does the book justice with a description is TVTropes, so I'll just quote them.



> Bridge of Birds, the first installment in Barry Hughart's literary trilogy The Chronicles of Master Li and Number Ten Ox, is a fantasy novel taking place in a version of ancient China wherein the regional folk tales and Taoist myths are all true. The gods really do meddle in the affairs of mortals (but subtly, for reasons of etiquette) and minor bits of magic can be found anywhere.
> Lu Yu, nicknamed Number Ten Ox because of his birth order and great strength, is a humble peasant living in the village of Ku-fu, content to spend his days farming and assisting with the annual silk harvest...until one year when the abject failure of the harvest coincides with a devastating plague that infects the children–and only the children–of the village. Ox's aunt sends him to Peking with money in order to hire a wise man to solve the mystery, and he winds up with one Li Kao, an antiquated drunkard who keeps company with bandits and thugs. But despite these "slight flaws in his character," Master Li also has a well-developed sense of justice and quite possibly the keenest mind in all China, and he eagerly joins–in fact, he takes command of–Ox's quest to save the children. A quest that ultimately takes them into every conceivable corner of China, into bustling cities and deep caverns and across deserts and mountain ranges, to do business and battle (sometimes simultaneously) with brilliant scholars, horrifying monsters, scheming noblewomen, obsessive businessmen, demigods, and not a few tormented ghosts.
> The writing style is lush and poetic yet semi-conversational in tone, featuring devices such as alliteration, humorous exaggeration and understatement, and casual references to Chinese history and folklore. The tone is a wonderful blend of action, drama, comedy, and even romance, along with an engaging theme of mystery and discovery as Ox and Master Li gather and put together the pieces of the puzzle. Although short as fantasy novels go–it clocks in at under 300 pages–it nonetheless contains more story than many a conventional Door Stopper.
> Hughart wrote two sequels–The Story of the Stone and Eight Skilled Gentlemen–which have been published in an omnibus edition with their precursor. Neither really lives up to the standard set by Bridge of Birds, although they are still very good.


----------



## GeekDavid (Dec 10, 2013)

TrustMeImRudy said:


> It isnt Self-published I think, but it is certainly not very well known and is my favorite book.
> 
> Bridge of Birds by Barry Hughart.
> The only place that I think does the book justice with a description is TVTropes, so I'll just quote them.



Too bad it's not available on Kindle.


----------



## buyjupiter (Dec 10, 2013)

TrustMeImRudy said:


> It isnt Self-published I think, but it is certainly not very well known and is my favorite book.
> 
> Bridge of Birds by Barry Hughart.



Master Li and Ten Ox! I remember finding out that there weren't any more stories in this universe and being really bummed out.

@GeekDavid: here's the omnibus version for Kindle: Amazon.com: The Chronicles of Master Li and Number Ten Ox eBook: Barry Hughart: Kindle Store

All three are worth reading. The humor alone made them fun, but the stories were awesome as well.


----------



## GeekDavid (Dec 10, 2013)

buyjupiter said:


> @GeekDavid: here's the omnibus version for Kindle: Amazon.com: The Chronicles of Master Li and Number Ten Ox eBook: Barry Hughart: Kindle Store



Wishlisted.

If you don't mind stories that start out a bit rough around the edges (i.e. dialogue and prose not quite as polished as a Big Name Author's), check out The Sorcerer's Path series by Brock Deskins. The first book is _The Sorcerer's Ascension_, and despite the fact that you can see him honing his skills at writing as the series goes on, he still weaves a pretty good story, IMHO.


----------

